# Rear Oval Red Reflector for Burstner 747 58 plate?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine rear oval red reflector on my burstner 747 (58 plate) appears to have fallen off. It looks like it's just a stick on one.
Any ideas where I can get a replacement please?

Many thanks

Lucy


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

CamperUK have an online catalogue for Burstner parts complete with pictures, prices and mail order.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic, thank you for that!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

If anyone else needs one I found it here at half the price of the Camperuk site which are currently not selling online for some reason http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans....ors/1442935-burstner-oval-rear-reflector.html


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

But shipping is £4.99 with Southdowns and £2.50 with Camperuk so not much difference in total


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I doubt very much if you will get one from CamperUK. They had a major fire a few weeks ago and lost all stock. Their is a post about it if you wish to search, that is why the website is down

They are however back to normal operations at their new premises but with limited stock of spares.

Hope they are back to normal soon, best dealer I have ever dealt with!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh dear, that would explain that then :?


----------

